# Eclipse - mehrere Zeilen auskommentieren?



## pc-world (7. Jun 2008)

Wie kann ich mehrere Zeilen auskommentieren?

(In diesem Stil


```
/*
 *Code
 *Code
*/
```

Mit Strg + 7 funktioniert das nicht.


----------



## schalentier (7. Jun 2008)

Stell dein Tastaturlayout auf Englisch, dann klappt das ^^


----------



## pc-world (8. Jun 2008)

schalentier hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Stell dein Tastaturlayout auf Englisch, dann klappt das ^^



Es passiert schon was, aber da ist wohl ein Programmierfehler in Eclipse.

So sieht es vorher aus:






Und danach:





Jetzt ist es doppelt auskommentiert, dabei wollte ich doch, dass er mir die Auskommentierung aufhebt...
Gibt es da ein Add-on oder sowas, das diesen Fehler behebt?

[Ich habe Eclipse 3.3.2.]


----------



## GilbertGrape (10. Jun 2008)

du musst diesen Blockkommentar eben auch beim auskommentieren benutzen, dann kannst du die gleiche Tastenkombination auch wieder zum einkommentieren benutzen.


----------



## pc-world (10. Jun 2008)

GilbertGrape hat gesagt.:
			
		

> du musst diesen Blockkommentar eben auch beim auskommentieren benutzen, dann kannst du die gleiche Tastenkombination auch wieder zum einkommentieren benutzen.



Werde ich wohl so machen müssen.


----------



## Marco13 (10. Jun 2008)

Da steht auch ein Trick in der FAQ: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=4474  - das ist IMHO sehr praktisch!


----------



## Unregistriert (15. Okt 2009)

schalentier hat gesagt.:


> Stell dein Tastaturlayout auf Englisch, dann klappt das ^^



Mit deutschen: [Strg]+[Umschalt]+7


----------

